# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Thread problem

## tarmyg

Hi,

If you look at my thread here http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...re-log-15.html I have made the last reply but it is not showing up. Could you investigate?

Thank you.
~t

----------


## tarmyg

I made another reply. The thread is bumped up but my post never shows.

----------

